# Firefox: Security issue



## erixx (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi there,
this is unbelievable!
Last week I (clean) reinstalled windows 10, and also Firefox from their website, latest version everything. (router firmware included, an Asus router with maximum security level in options)

Well, last night I opened Firefox and opened 1 tab with the main national newspaper frontpage. I didn't do anything yet and the page changed (no new window) into a cheapo "You won an iPhone" page.
I killed the proces and ran MS Security and Antimalware: it did not find anything.

I have never had such a shitty surprise in a long time (years), because I like all things clean.

Was that site temporarily "tunneled"? Do I have a problem? Should I rip Firefox? I am not an security expert. I do see a series of "attacks" in the router logs, like Backdoor and Rom Hacks, but they seem fails.
I have reinstalled quite a lot of programs this week, maybe one of them is infected, allthough I alsways download from the original author's site? (and still remembering CCleaner...).


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 2, 2018)

use ublock origin addon.  set firefox to launch with blank page.


----------



## erixx (Jul 2, 2018)

thanks! Will check aboutublock. The pesky site didn't touch start page etc. I did not come back.
But I found it in History, it is this (don't click! well it does not do any thing right now, i opened it and it's just a blank page.: https://exchangeinterface.global.ssl.fastly.net/r/  )


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2018)

Probably a "sponsored page " and not a security flaw ( firefox been doing the sponsored page thing for a while if it bothers you it can be stopped in settings).
I turned this off when they 1st started this advertising crap and many updates later its stayed off ( i never go to firefox start page!!!
i have a desktop link that just goes to TPU and from that i open other links/tabs)



lynx29 said:


> set firefox to launch with blank page TPU Page .


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Are you signed up with the Microsoft Rewards Program?
They do redirects like this.


----------



## JL87 (Jul 2, 2018)

Not sure if it’s directly related to Firefox as I get that redirect from time to time on my iPhone using safari. 

I’m not signed up for any rewards program from anyone. Typically it happens on msn, espn and tweaktown.


----------



## erixx (Jul 2, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Are you signed up with the Microsoft Rewards Program?
> They do redirects like this.



Well, yes in fact since 2 weeks, but I do not log on to any MS stuff (I do that with Edge and my MS account). I use Firefox vanilla.


Sponsored page? Oh, come on Mozarella! It closes a big name newpaper tab? And opens Free IPhone crap? Didn't expect that from Firefox, sincerely!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 2, 2018)

erixx said:


> Sponsored page? Oh, come on Mozarella! It closes a big name newpaper tab? And opens Free IPhone crap? Didn't expect that from Firefox, sincerely!


I didn't expect it from Edge either but it does it.


----------



## erixx (Jul 2, 2018)

Never seen, anywhere, I promise! And unacceptable in any form and way.


----------



## LFaWolf (Jul 13, 2018)

Yesterday I was on yahoo using chrome and got something similar. It is not the browser but ads running on the site. I had to kill chrome using task manager. Back to yahoo today and it is okay now


----------



## Gasaraki (Jul 13, 2018)

erixx said:


> Hi there,
> this is unbelievable!
> Last week I (clean) reinstalled windows 10, and also Firefox from their website, latest version everything. (router firmware included, an Asus router with maximum security level in options)
> 
> ...



One of the programs you installed has spyware.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 14, 2018)

I dont see any of that...FireFox 61 w/ AdBlock + and Privacy Badger


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 4, 2018)

OP should install Malwarebytes and run that one instead of MS Security and Antimalware.
as for CCleaner, the latest version of it was recently removed to due to problems and the previous version was posted in its place.


----------

